# Problem beim Darstellen von IR-Spektren mit Gnuplot



## Tobbl (19. November 2008)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich nun schon seit einiger Zeit das Internet  durchforste und immernoch keine Lösung für mein Problem gefunden habe, möchte ich mich an euch wenden.

Hier mien Problem:

Nach einem versuch mit dem IR Spetrometer habe ich im Praktikum jede Menge Daten erhalten. Hier ein kleines Besipiel : 
3999.73893 0.01660
3999.49784 0.01658
3999.25674 0.01657
3999.01565 0.01657
3998.77456 0.01657
3998.53346 0.01657
3998.29237 0.01658
3998.05128 0.01656
3997.81018 0.01655
3997.56909 0.01657
3997.32800 0.01658
3997.08690 0.01657
3996.84581 0.01658
3996.60471 0.01661
3996.36362 0.01664
3996.12253 0.01662
3995.88143 0.01654
3995.64034 0.01642
3995.39925 0.01635
3995.15815 0.01637
Diese lassen sich mit Gnuplot auch ohne probleme plotten und ich erhalte mein Spektrum.
Nun zum eigentlichen Problem:
Wir sollen nun die Maximalwerte dieses dargsetellten Spektrums ermitteln. 
Nun zu meine Frage:  
*
Ist es möglich dies überhaupt und Gnuplot durchzuführen und wenn ja wie geht das?
*
Vielen Danke für eure Hilfe ich freu mich über jeden Ratschlag,
Liebe grüße,

Tobbl

auf Anrage kann ich gerne die Kompletten Daten schicken, damit ein sinnvolles betrachten des Spektrums möglich ist.


----------

